# First trip out with the 6.7.



## Northernplowguy (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally had enough snow to try out the new truck! took a bit of getting used to the turbo lag compared to my old V10 NA truck.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice truck! I have also heard people say that it is not all turbo lag, it's like a built in thing that is supposed to save driveline wear.. a tuner can fix it


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

great looking truck I just pick up a new 250 with the 6.7 , just ichin to try it out !


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!
It is the computer giving the feeling of lag. Torque management. Otherwise you would smoke the tires right off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I haven't driven one much, but if you think that is turbo lag, you'd be going postal if you drove a 6.0.

I thought they were awesome.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

that turbo lag was a little annoying for me too when i first used mine, put it in tow haul mode and it plows like a dream. the only two small problems i have with mine is it sometimes when matting it the engine gets all huffy and puffy and starts to go the the turbo kicks in and they arnt timed together well. may just be a computer thing. also the front suspension with a 9' boss straight blade on it feels like your riding on rocks, very stiff.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1864705 said:


> I haven't driven one much, but if you think that is turbo lag, you'd be going postal if you drove a 6.0.
> 
> I thought they were awesome.


sure would... i feel the same way once in a while if i test drive a used 6.0 stock with miles on it, all of ours have tuners, intakes, downpiped exhausts.. which help the most with that...


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Northernplowguy;1864543 said:


> Finally had enough snow to try out the new truck! took a bit of getting used to the turbo lag compared to my old V10 NA truck.


This lag you speak of, is it a delay up to 2 sec? I have had my 11 back to the dealer so many x it's not funny over the tranny (including total failure). However when I get the tranny heated up plowing it sometimes delays up to 2 secs or even 3 when going from R to D. Is this what you exp? I was hoping the newer superduty's were cured of this.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Jguck25;1864554 said:


> Very nice truck! I have also heard people say that it is not all turbo lag, it's like a built in thing that is supposed to save driveline wear.. a tuner can fix it


by chance do you know which tuner? The delay from R to D drives me nuts. Ford says 2 sec delay is within spec.


----------



## Northernplowguy (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks guys for likes 

As a ford master tech myself, I can say that the shift delay is present in my 2015 as well. It's just a built in safety feature to protect the drivetrain as JGUCK said. This is my first diesel truck of my own. I've always had gas trucks and I wouldn't have a 6.0 or 6.4. ( I work on them all day long) I waited this long to see how the 6.7 was going to play out and I can say I haven't fixed very many for Ford related problems( it's mostly customer problem as in def or gas in the fuel tank taking out the HP fuel system around here). As far as the " leg" goes, going from a gas truck to a diesel is quite a bit different and yes I have a tendency to spin all 6 tires pushing snow ( just need to learn when to lift my foot up after I start to build some boost) 

I don't think I would ever go back to gas now. It' takes a 1/3 of fuel in this truck to haul my drag car hauler in the summer compared to the V10. And I can pull any hill at hwy speed at 22 000 lbs .


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

EXR;1869220 said:


> This lag you speak of, is it a delay up to 2 sec? I have had my 11 back to the dealer so many x it's not funny over the tranny (including total failure). However when I get the tranny heated up plowing it sometimes delays up to 2 secs or even 3 when going from R to D. Is this what you exp? I was hoping the newer superduty's were cured of this.


My 6.2 gas does the same thing if I shift into D from R before I come to a complete stop. Turning the traction control off helps too. Bugs me to have the brakes come on when I am trying to get out of the way of approaching traffic.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah i run my 6.7 with a 9ft blade and a blizzard ice chaser loaded most of the time. tow haul and traction control off its a beast, even with the factory tires. any recommendations on snow tires?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

you can alleviate the "lag" and create an instant powerhouse with an SCTuner , proper tunes . you'll still experience a delay in shifting until the computer "learns " the tune and manipulated FICM parameters . there are several other relatively rea$onable ways to MOD it or BOMB it .

i use Eric @ http://www.innovativediesel.com/ for all our needs . he has a nasty tow / haul tune i use for plowing . BIG difference ! you'll notice an unending , relentless source of torque and horseys just by tickling the skinny pedal . 
*
kill the cat *

if your new to diesel , hang on http://www.powerstrokenation.com/ for a week or 2 .

Broncs correct , but with ID's tunes , its even SICKer POWER


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1869398 said:


> My 6.2 gas does the same thing if I shift into D from R before I come to a complete stop. Turning the traction control off *and advance trac* helps too. Bugs me to have the brakes come on when I am trying to get out of the way of approaching traffic.


.................


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lose the turbo silencer ring , get the turbo-back 4'' Magna-Flo exhaust for supreme breathing and that
"Freight Train Whistle ".....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't use any tuners on the newer diesels.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I believe after 2012 no tuners will work. Thanks to the EPA


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

snocrete;1869429 said:


> .................


Yes, that thing is a pain too. Hold the tc button for like 5 seconds, right?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Evil Diesel;1869916 said:


> I believe after 2012 no tuners will work. Thanks to the EPA


I think you might be wrong on that...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1869899 said:


> Can't use any tuners on the newer diesels.


really ? you boys ought to give up the potshot guessing around here . no fun when we cant wager , 
or in my case , wager , show , then collect. 
ID cannot only tune a 15 ford gas OR diesel , but a 15 Kenworth , mack , Volvo,pete, on n on

sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, stop the spoogedrivel


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1869943 said:


> I think you might be wrong on that...


Check around. I really don't think anyone offers one


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Evil Diesel;1869971 said:


> Check around. I really don't think anyone offers one


I could be wrong though


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Evil Diesel;1869972 said:


> I could be wrong though


Very wrong


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

WilliamOak;1869973 said:


> Very wrong


Who has them for 13+ powerstrokes


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Evil Diesel;1869916 said:


> I believe after 2012 no tuners will work. Thanks to the EPA


the epa ? whats an epa ?:laughing 
just need to know your friendly neighborhood mech


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

vrooom vrooom...sooot cloud .....tailgate n tail lights


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Off road use only... Returning a truck to stock isn't too much of an issue these days and you can make your truck look like it has all the emissions stuff intact and tuners make the computer think they are there too. Around here it's a visual inspection and they check for codes and send you on your way. Not a big deal. Plenty of tuners out there to choose from


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So tell me then, what kind of tuner is he using on a NEW diesel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you guys ever heard of Google?

https://www.google.com/search?q=tun...erizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&espv=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Exactly.... SCT, Spartan, Banks, Mini Maxx, the list goes on


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowFakers;1870371 said:


> Exactly.... SCT, Spartan, Banks, Mini Maxx, the list goes on


They're nobody.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I could definitely see something coming down the pike where if any unauthorized change is made to the vehicle's programming will result in something only a dealer can fix and a nice bill to go with it. Almost like a do not break this seal kind of thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Banksy;1870381 said:


> I could definitely see something coming down the pike where if any unauthorized change is made to the vehicle's programming will result in something only a dealer can fix and a nice bill to go with it. Almost like a do not break this seal kind of thing.


The EPA has already demanded customer lists from these companies so they can go after those who have deleted emissions garbage.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1870397 said:


> The EPA has already demanded customer lists from these companies so they can go after those who have deleted emissions garbage.


Wouldn't surprise me one bit. All the more reason to be your own mechanic and maybe, just maybe, keep running the older stuff.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I only operate a tuner in off road applications... Ya know


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay Mark, technically, you can get a tuner. Most of them don't have an application for anything newer than a '12. And of all of the ones that I've checked that can be used on a newer than '12 vehicle, they all leave footprints that can be detected by dealers. This would void my warranty which is good for another 80K, so I'm not willing to do that. I guess my point is, while it's "possible" to tune some of them, it's very difficult to do on newer models, and remain "legal" as far as EPA, and remain under warranty. The government and dealers make it difficult enough to do that it's just not worth it to most people.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.innovativediesel.com/

tune in to "custom tuning"


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My trucker just deleted the smog bull$¶it from his Kenworth (Cummins CSX) and it is a totally new truck. Gained enough power that he can pull hills fully loaded in top gear that did require 2 downshifts and a split..
How is it a good thing that we burn more fuel to make less power?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;1870623 said:


> Okay Mark, technically, you can get a tuner. Most of them don't have an application for anything newer than a '12. And of all of the ones that I've checked that can be used on a newer than '12 vehicle, they all leave footprints that can be detected by dealers. This would void my warranty which is good for another 80K, so I'm not willing to do that. I guess my point is, while it's "possible" to tune some of them, it's very difficult to do on newer models, and remain "legal" as far as EPA, and remain under warranty. The government and dealers make it difficult enough to do that it's just not worth it to most people.


You asked, I answered.

Pretty sure they've been leaving "footprints" for quite some time, but then again, I haven't really kept up on it. But I think unless the programming was cleared and completely overwritten, it was visible.

Nobody talked about voiding or not voiding warranty. I don't plan on doing anything on my '14 until the warranty is up, either. I can't afford it.

Not many tunes are "legal".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1871218 said:


> My trucker just deleted the smog bull$¶it from his Kenworth (Cummins CSX) and it is a totally new truck. Gained enough power that he can pull hills fully loaded in top gear that did require 2 downshifts and a split..
> How is it a good thing that we burn more fuel to make less power?


Makes as much sense as spending trillions of dollars we don't have. And then printing it to make up for it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been checking around, and from what I can tell, the "Edge Juice w/ Attitude" (if I named it correctly) will leave absolutely no footprint in case you have to remove it for warranty work. But that's the only one that I've found, and I don't care to be the first one to try it out with a warranty claim.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I had h&s on my 13 and now on my 14......warranty.....I bought a ford,.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1871363 said:


> I've been checking around, and from what I can tell, the "Edge Juice w/ Attitude" (if I named it correctly) will leave absolutely no footprint in case you have to remove it for warranty work. But that's the only one that I've found, and I don't care to be the first one to try it out with a warranty claim.


Edge is a good tuner but EPA has gotten them already. They can't sell you one for a new diesel. 2012 and up can be tuned. Just have to look in the right place and not be afraid to spend some money on the right stuff


----------



## Northernplowguy (Feb 3, 2014)

I tell people when they come to the shop ( Ford ), if I don't see I don't care( example: cold air intake, egr delete, aftermarket gauges, programmer on the seat where the customer just took the tune out. Lol) but if Ford asked for a copy of the re-flash history, my Hands are tied up.


----------

